# Axioms new EP-800



## doreytp (Dec 29, 2009)

Axioms EP-800 would be nice to see tested


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

A bit pricey. Interesting design, the Ep-600 and 800 remind me a bit of the VMPS array subwoofers.


----------

